# Bought my mom a 60th b day present.



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

2014. Murano sl, had 12 miles on it when I got it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Murano?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow. Can I be your friend?


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

wow that a sweet 60th present!!!


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

Good son.


----------

